# 8 Sure-Fire Dog Constipation Home Remedies



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

*Contrary to popular belief, constipation isn’t just a human problem. Sometimes, your pooch gets backed up and can’t go either. Fortunately, your pupper doesn’t have to suffer. Try these dog constipation home remedies to get things moving!*

If your dog could talk, he’d tell you that it’s no fun to be all bunged up. At some point in his life, your dog will get constipated. It happens to all of us and it is always an uncomfortable situation. However, as a pet parent, there are some home remedies you can try to help with dog constipation and get things flowing again. 

Read More: 8 Sure-Fire Dog Constipation Home Remedies - PetGuide


----------

